# Sisseton Tribal License



## Moose44 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just curious how a guy would get a Tribal License for the Sisseton/Whapeton tribe. Where can you buy one? How much? I can't find much information on this. My intentions are to hunt around the sisseton area. Any information on this would be helpful. I know you can apply for SD state permit but I would like to buy a tribal license if possible. Thanks...


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

There is a tribal headquarters in sisseton that i know you can buy the tribal liscense's for fishing...im sure you can find what you're looking for there. Im pretty sure you have to buy them in person...i dont think you can call them and give them a card # and get it sent to you...but dont quote me


----------

